# Snacks for diabetics please?



## RJM (Aug 17, 2017)

My husband has type 2 controlled with diet and metformin.  He has gone from 22 stone to 15 st 10 as I have changed his food drastically and make everything from scratch, read the sugar/carb contents on all labels etc and his blood level is 6.  However I am in desperate need of snack suggestions.  He doesn't eat fruit or vegetables so an apple is out of the question.  has anyone any tips for snacks that are suitable for type 2 please?


----------



## Amigo (Aug 17, 2017)

RJM said:


> My husband has type 2 controlled with diet and metformin.  He has gone from 22 stone to 15 st 10 as I have changed his food drastically and make everything from scratch, read the sugar/carb contents on all labels etc and his blood level is 6.  However I am in desperate need of snack suggestions.  He doesn't eat fruit or vegetables so an apple is out of the question.  has anyone any tips for snacks that are suitable for type 2 please?



I realise they're a bit calorific and high in fat but I have little packets of pork crackling which feels more decadent than it is and is low carb. Babybell cheeses, prawns, chunks of chicken tikka kept in the fridge make good snacks. Nuts are good too and I'm presently having a few chilli and garlic broad beans (like little pieces of pork scratchings). I get them in tubs from Morrisons. Chunks of celery with cream cheese is nice too.
Also some ice lollies are pretty low in carbs if he likes something sweet 

By the way, well done to him and you! Brilliant effort and you are doing so well by him!


----------



## Greymouser (Aug 17, 2017)

Yes, well done on him for losing a quarter of his weight! 

I too like nuts as a snack, Almonds are the best for him, but do not taste that good in my opinion. I am afraid I tend towards peanuts and cashews, though do keep the portions small... I would also agree with the ice lollies, they work for me and cut out some of the urges, so can be only good. Just be careful though because some can be quite calorific and sugar filled.


----------



## PinkGrapefruit (Aug 17, 2017)

Greymouser said:


> Yes, well done on him for losing a quarter of his weight!
> 
> I too like nuts as a snack, Almonds are the best for him, but do not taste that good in my opinion. I am afraid I tend towards peanuts and cashews, though do keep the portions small... I would also agree with the ice lollies, they work for me and cut out some of the urges, so can be only good. Just be careful though because some can be quite calorific and sugar filled.



Smoked almonds are nice - just need to watch the salt. Macadamia are lovely plain without salt.

I like a pepperami or slice of massadam cheese as a snack.

If I need a boost I might have a peanut 9bar. 

Small bags of crisps are ok as an occasional treat. But they aren't Very filling.


----------



## RJM (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks for those tips, nuts, ice lollies and crisps would be the ideal. He loves prawns so thats another great suggestion. Thanks very  much!


----------



## Ditto (Aug 18, 2017)

Olives. You're allowed 20 a day if you're doing Atkins.


----------



## Storm (Aug 18, 2017)

This is a great thread - thanks for starting it.  As a newly diagnosed type 1 I'm still trying to figure out what I can eat, when and how much.

Not to everyone's taste, I know, but I've got a great big pot of cottage cheese and am having a couple of tablespoons full (50g) as a snack - Mr Tesco's own normal (i.e. not low fat) gives 2.1g carbs for 50g.  

I have also grabbed the babybel cheeses - very convenient and good for portion control (I've not been good at that in the past - working on it now).

A friend who has been type 1 since birth has told me his favourite snack is a digestive with peanut butter on it - and a few chocolate drops stuck in the pb if he fancies it or needs the sugar.   

He's also recommended popcorn - yes it's high in carbs but a small weight takes up a large space and it is nibble-upon-able. Plus you can put all kinds of flavouring on it from a sprinkle of cinnamon to parmesan cheese. 

Nuts are also going to feature big time in my snacking schedule


----------

